# please post medievil themed ideas



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My party next yr will be medievil themed
post any or some ideas for me...
I plan on having those standing shackles thing.

I already have menu planned.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Torches..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a fake drawbridge going to your front door?

I would think you'd want your party room to look like the inside of a castle. I don't know if there are scene setters that will give the look, but you could certainly create some.

I would also hang coat-of-arms type shields or flags on the walls.

You will, of course, need a very large dog for your guests to wipe their hands on. I believe that was the standard of cleanliness back then.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Scream...good on the torches I have those yeah

Roxy..a drawbridge or just a small half bridge (the party is in my back yard) of some kind would work maybe.. 
Yeah I plan on doing the flags 
coat of arm shields sound good too.
might have to make a sword rack also.

Maybe we can borrow my neighbors Shepard LOL

what did they drink out of ..steins ,reg mugs?

thanks good ideas
anything else.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Me brainstorming: Gargoyles. Stone Entry Columns. Medieval costumes. Goblets. I think I've seen silvery plastic disposable dinner plates at either Smart & Final, Costco, or Diddams Party Store that could double for pewterware maybe. Hanging chandelier with candles in it (try making the candles with PVC, GreatStuff, hot glue and faux flickering votive battery candles). Chains. Jester. Wizard. Lots of candles and old fashioned lanterns. Crates. Barrels. Wine jugs. Rooster or Chicken props. Hawks. Rats. Burlaps bags. Tapestry. Pheasant. Bats. Knights. Peasants. Gothic Windows. Torture Rack. Guillotine. Axes. Bows and Arrows. Catapult. Hooded henchmen. Minstral. Ballads. Baskets of fruit and bread. Ale. Tankards. Manuscripts. Quill pens. Ink wells. Old Books. Alchemy. Cooking over fire or coals. Cast iron pots.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good going Spookie 
Thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Severed heads on spikes?
Mom picked me up this one tonight:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UVR6U6?smid=A1Y5C56TB5PQD2&tag=shopzilla_rev_1412-20&linkCode=asn
It's pretty cool!
:jol:.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The drawbridge would be easy, just collect a bunch of shipping palettes. Also, check out a few renaissance fairs for ideas as well or look for a local SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) chapters in your area. But I think Spookie pretty much covered the main things.

Maybe if you have the time, build a smoking dragon prop.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

FYF...Did they do severed heads back then like that?
if so sure those will work.

Terrormaster....A dragon yup...(I'm thinking a Stoll kinda dragon) smoke billowing we will have to work on that.
thanks for link


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Someone drawn-n-quartered, Iron Maiden, The Rack, Thumbscrews, burned at the stake...

some of these


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

I found this website on medieval cooking. I don't know if the recipes would be any good, but the names of some of the dishes would sound great to re-name a modern dish.

http://www.godecookery.com/goderec/goderec.htm


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

halfcracked...youch...some of those may be do-able
I saved that site too thanks

Hallowskeen...there are some promising ones in that thanks I saved this also.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

When I was into the renaissance stuff I was part of a Viking Household. Might have been a bit before your time period you have in mind but we drunk out of drinking horns. They had a leather collar and attached to ones belt. Makes a great garb accent.

Something kind of fun would be " King of the bean " I was searching for some games from those times. This is something done at Christmas time I guess. Still think it would be kinda fun.

"King of the Bean," where a small bean would be baked inside bread or cake, and the one who found it in their portion would be crowned king of the holiday feast.

Could make it where they had to be The RAT king or Queen and have to wear the hat with the rat. lol

The invites could maybe be scrolls. When I was into it all I had lots of Gargoyles, wrought iron candle holders. If there is going to be kids there, simple shields can be made out of plywood with rubber hose edging and leather arm straps with a handle ( like you'd use on a door or cabinet ) Swords can be made using pvc with pipe insulation padding and duct tape. The Guard portion can be some leftover pipe insulation.

I would have a designated area for sword play and the rest of the time have the kids keep their swords and their shields hung in a special place providing decoration.

I'll be adding more as I find or think of it.

Some neat ideas. http://www.marbleslawn.com/medievalhome2.html


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Found a site to make the swords " boffers " you could add the foam for the guard. I'd recommend having to protect little fingers. 
http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Boffer/Boffer-Generic.html

Just had an idea for a hidden trashcan. You could have it in a box ( cardboard or wooden ) painted to look like some sort of crated cage. There's a hole that you put the trash in and inside speakers with an mp3 player playing nast, mean dragon sounds. Another idea would be to disguise the trashcan to look like a wishing well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks SC...
I like the disguising the garbage idea
Maybe a pass the shot game instead
I like those boffers
thanks for links 


fyi: no kids adult party


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally think you need a killer rabbit and a Black Knight with removable arms and legs.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO "its just a flesh wound" .... maybe a body being roasted over a open pit ya know a rotessire or how ever you spell it


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

And don't forget the ROUS

thanks


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

Try this site. http://www.sirclisto.com/table.html They have lots of info on just about anything medieval


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Hellrider..
it sure has info ...will help out alot


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Create foam gothic window surrounds to transform the back of your house.
Definitely need to attend a renn faire for ideas, but you could just go to some of their online sites to see the clothes and such.
Our local one is going on right now, here is a link with pics:
http://tampabay.metromix.com/events/photogallery/bay-area-renaissance-festival/962867/content
And watch lots of movies! Old and new. Dark themed as well as light hearted! Lots of great ideas there.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys .. I will be using this for 2010 now hopefully ..plans have changed..

Ish..On the back of the house is a big screen house.. bu tmay be able to do something like that ..
We have a ren-fair here to in august , it's pretty cool


----------

